# JRT and toddlers



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

So my sister and my three niece (5, 3 and a year old girls) will be spending the Christmas season until early January here with us. We're sure Sharley would love to meet and play with them, as much as they like but we cannot let them yet since Jeannette, the 3 years old, been on medication with her allergies. We need to keep Sharley off the living room with is 4 feet wide so we browse around for good barrier.
We already got this auto close dog gate we got at good deal at Pet Supplies, Pet Accessories, & More on Sale Now! and we love it. That will ensure the Sharley and the children were separated but still meet each other but still with barrier.
The first time Sharley meet our neighbor child couple of months ago, she got over excited and almost jumped at him. Since then we worked on her over excitement and submission through her food and she showed a lot of improvement since then. So what else should we prepare for? Anyone dealt with super active dog meeting children? Any tips would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Alpha1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Make sure the dog knows you are in control and all will be fine. And always have an adult around to prevent any accidents. And definitely have a gate.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You can teach the kids not to run, especially while yelling, from the dog or riling her up when separated from her by the gate. As for Sharley, you could teach her "wiggle". Along with teaching her not to jump (which some dogs are just so over excited this is a real challenge for), teach her to approach people by "wiggling" It's just having her keep her feet on the ground while "wildly" wagging her tail/rear end. Or to crawl to meet them. Both of these can help prevent jumping, especially crawl.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Alpha1 said:


> Make sure the dog knows you are in control and all will be fine. And always have an adult around to prevent any accidents. And definitely have a gate.


FYI, the post you replied to was 2 years old!


----------

